# Banana Bunny



## UsagiBanana (Jul 12, 2010)

.....I don't know how to begin this...

Yesterday, July 11 around 6pm my boyfriend noticed that Banana was limp and lethargic so we began taking care of him. He seemed to be doing better around midnight or so. When we put him back in his cage after cooling him down (it turns out he was suffering from heat stroke...) he even jumped a little and tried eating some hay. We had been giving him drips of water from a syringe and he seemed to be getting better because of it.

But around 2:30am today he wasn't looking good...and at around 2:50am~3am...Banana Bunny Courtox Tanabe left for Rainbow Bridge.

I love him so much...I feel so horrible...I have all those regrets about how I should've taken more pictures of him or gotten him loads more toys for him to play with...I hate that I'm a college student with no car and not enough money to have taken him to the vet clinic for the weekend...I feel horrible and it seemed like we were doing everything we could do in our position at this time of night....I feel so helpless and horrible.

I just figured out what Rainbow Bridge was...and I'm glad that such a beautiful place exists. I want more than anything to believe that such a place exists...I want to cross that bridge with him some day...and I hope more than anything that he'll wait for me to get there.

He was...is a wonderful friendly bunny. Loved to cuddle more than anything else in the world...I wish I could have cuddled him more...I love him.

Here's to you, Banana Bunny. You'll always be my Banana Bunny!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Heat stroke can happen pretty fast....

I'm sure your bunny knew he was loved and that you did all you could for him...I think they understand those limitations.

Hugs to you....


----------



## UsagiBanana (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you so much...when I can manage to say goodbye...I can't seem to stop hugging him...I can't say goodbye yet...I'll make a memorial picture and post some other good pictures that I have of him...

He was my first bunny...I only had him for a little over a year...I think it was around this time last year when I came home with him...I miss him so much. Thank you so much for the thoughts.


----------



## UsagiBanana (Jul 12, 2010)

Aww shucks, I forgot to add the date in the description...I got Banana Bunny around July of last year in 2009. He...went to Rainbow Bridge early this morning around 3am, July 12, 2010.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, I am sorry to hear about Banana Bunny... just lost one myself and I know whatt it feels like.

Denise


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 12, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Whether you've been with them a long or short time it's never long enough and never easy to have to say good bye. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge.


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry about your bun :sad:


----------



## Spot (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this....ray::rip:ink iris:


----------



## Kohana (Jul 14, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your bun. I know how it is to lose a beloved bun. Binky free Banana Bunny


----------



## UsagiBanana (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you so much guys *hugs everyone* Yeah...I'm probably getting his ashes back tomorrow...I hate saying that T_T I keep just laying around and crying and the only thing going through my head is "I want my bunny back"...so I'm going into grief counseling next week. Thank you so much for all of your wonderful thoughts. It means a lot.


----------

